# Disinfecting eggs.....



## WindWhipt (Jul 5, 2012)

Do any of you disinfect your eggs before setting them to incubate? AND..my other question is....if you candle an egg before you begin to incubate it, will you be able to see the yolk?


----------



## twentynine (Jul 11, 2012)

No I do not disinfect, I do clean off any mud or manure stuck to the egg, using plain water. If the egg is real dirty I never consider putting it in the incubator in the first place.

Yes! On some of my lighter shelled eggs the yolk can be seen, mostly as just a darker area.


----------



## WindWhipt (Jul 5, 2012)

Thank you twentynine,

I didn't disinfect the eggs. I believe mother nature knows exactly what she is doing, and the bloom is there for good reason. We don't even rinse our eggs off until we are ready to crack them open. If they are dirty, I have a separate container to put them in.


----------



## kejmack (Sep 3, 2012)

Like twentynine I never disinfect eggs. I try not to even handle the ones that are going into the incubator. Egg shells are porous.


----------

